# Coronavirus: più di 20000 contagi. 1809 morti.



## admin (15 Marzo 2020)

Come comunicato da Borrelli, nel bollettino di guerra giornaliero, i contagi totali da coronavirus in Italia sono a quota 20603. I morti, solo ieri, ben 368.in totale 1809 morti. I guariti 2335 totali.


----------



## Ringhio8 (15 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come comunicato da Borrelli, nel bollettino di guerra giornaliero, i contagi totali da coronavirus in Italia sono a quota 20603. I morti, solo ieri, ben 368.in totale 1809 morti. I guariti 2335 totali.



E la Cina spaccia per veri i 3000 deceduti... criminali. Le cose sono 2 o mentono nei numeri o questi mangiatopi hanno il vaccino da prima di diffondere la pandemia.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Marzo 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> E la Cina spaccia per veri i 3000 deceduti... criminali. Le cose sono 2 o mentono nei numeri o questi mangiatopi hanno il vaccino da prima di diffondere la pandemia.



Eh ma ci portano il plasma. Buone anime, siano benedetti...


----------



## kekkopot (15 Marzo 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> E la Cina spaccia per veri i 3000 deceduti... criminali. Le cose sono 2 o mentono nei numeri o questi mangiatopi hanno il vaccino da prima di diffondere la pandemia.


Lo diciamo da prima che arrivasse in Italia che i cinesi davano numeri a mazzo.


----------



## Tobi (15 Marzo 2020)

una carneficina annunciata, qua si andrà avanti cosi almeno fino a fine aprile. minimo. Quanti contaggi in piu oggi? almeno se limitiamo quelli si limitano i morti e la gente a scaglioni si potrà curare nelle TI altrimenti arriviamo a 10.000 morti


----------



## Solo (15 Marzo 2020)

Oggi boom di morti, eppure posti in TI ce ne sono ancora. 

Mancano le ambulanze per il trasporto? Boh.

Poi vedo che l'Emilia Romagna, seconda regione per decessi con 284 vittime, ha fatto solo 12054 test. Il Veneto con "soli" 63 morti ne ha fatti oltre 32mila... 

Che cacchio sta facendo Bonaccini? Boh.


----------



## admin (15 Marzo 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> E la Cina spaccia per veri i 3000 deceduti... criminali. Le cose sono 2 o mentono nei numeri o questi mangiatopi hanno il vaccino da prima di diffondere la pandemia.



Tenenendosi bassi, i morti saranno almeno 3 milioni. Altro che 3000


----------



## Igniorante (15 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come comunicato da Borrelli, nel bollettino di guerra giornaliero, i contagi totali da coronavirus in Italia sono a quota 20603. I morti, solo ieri, ben 368.in totale 1809 morti. I guariti 2335 totali.



Gesù Cristo, oggi a naso direi il giorno peggiore in quanto a numero.
Correggetemi se sbaglio: oltre 3000 contagi in più, i morti di ieri pari se non addirittura superiori ai guariti.
Una strage, praticamente.


----------



## Swaitak (15 Marzo 2020)

siamo in alto mare, altro che 3 aprile


----------



## Wetter (15 Marzo 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Oggi boom di morti, eppure posti in TI ce ne sono ancora.
> 
> Mancano le ambulanze per il trasporto? Boh.
> 
> ...



Quanti nuovi contagi oggi?


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come comunicato da Borrelli, nel bollettino di guerra giornaliero, i contagi totali da coronavirus in Italia sono a quota 20603. I morti, solo ieri, ben 368.in totale 1809 morti. I guariti 2335 totali.



Cioè, 368 morti in sole 24?


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Marzo 2020)

Tobi ha scritto:


> una carneficina annunciata, qua si andrà avanti cosi almeno fino a fine aprile. minimo. Quanti contaggi in piu oggi? almeno se limitiamo quelli si limitano i morti e la gente a scaglioni si potrà curare nelle TI altrimenti arriviamo a 10.000 morti



2.800 contagiati in più oggi


----------



## __king george__ (15 Marzo 2020)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Gesù Cristo, oggi a naso direi il giorno peggiore in quanto a numero.
> Correggetemi se sbaglio: oltre 3000 contagi in più, i morti di ieri pari se non addirittura superiori ai guariti.
> Una strage, praticamente.



i morti sono molti più di ieri
i contagi sono circa 60 più rispetto a ieri
i guariti sono meno di ieri

giornata pessima anche se almeno la curva dei contagi non è salita troppo…


----------



## Swaitak (15 Marzo 2020)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Quanti nuovi contagi oggi?



2853


----------



## __king george__ (15 Marzo 2020)

c'è il record assoluto di morti in Italia credo (in 24 ore)

ma non è che in cina i morti sono effettivamente pochi perché hanno meno anziani?

permettetemi una battuta macabra: tra po' l'Italia non sarà più " un paese per vecchi"


----------



## Ringhio8 (15 Marzo 2020)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Lo diciamo da prima che arrivasse in Italia che i cinesi davano numeri a mazzo.



Li considererei reali solo se appunto avessero già pronto il vaccino da prima e questo fosse un vero atto di guerra biologica al mondo.


----------



## Albijol (15 Marzo 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Oggi boom di morti, eppure posti in TI ce ne sono ancora.
> 
> Mancano le ambulanze per il trasporto? Boh.
> 
> ...



Ma quanto cavolo costa un tampone alla regione? Perché a detta di tutti il metodo Koreano (tamponi per tutti, nessuna citta in quarantena) è il metodo migliore. Perché non lo sta usando nessuno?


----------



## Igniorante (15 Marzo 2020)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> i morti sono molti più di ieri
> i contagi sono circa 60 più rispetto a ieri
> i guariti sono meno di ieri
> 
> giornata pessima anche se almeno la curva dei contagi non è salita troppo…



Eh, è quelli che stavo appunto cercando di dire, più morti e meno guariti.
In 24 ore la situazione sembra essere notevolmente peggiorata.
Chiaramente sono dati, almeno quello dei contagi, che si riferiscono sempre alla settimana scorsa...però se consideriamo anche tutti gli asintomatici e quelli che non vengono ufficialmente conteggiati, c'è proprio da cag.arsi addosso.


----------



## Molenko (15 Marzo 2020)

368 morti. Siamo passati nel giro di 4-5 giorni da una centocinquantina a più del doppio. Si mette male, malissimo.


----------



## admin (15 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come comunicato da Borrelli, nel bollettino di guerra giornaliero, i contagi totali da coronavirus in Italia sono a quota 20603. I morti, solo ieri, ben 368.in totale 1809 morti. I guariti 2335 totali.



Comunque, già da gennaio non vi era il minimo dubbio che stessimo andando verso un disastro epocale. L’unica soluzione, ad oggi, è sperare in un colpo di culo inatteso. Non vedo altre soluzioni praticabili. In particolare con questi disgraziati traditori della patria su posti di comando.


----------



## Solo (15 Marzo 2020)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Quanti nuovi contagi oggi?


3590. 

Ripeto ancora che il numero da guardare è quello dei casi totali, non quello dei contagi attuali. 

Se voi andate a vedere i bollettini che riporta anche la stessa organizzazione mondiale della sanità sul suo sito con qualche giorno di ritardo loro usano i casi totali.


----------



## Wetter (15 Marzo 2020)

252 morti in Lombardia
43 morti in Emilia Romagna
8 morti in Veneto
10 morti nella Marche
22 morti in Piemonte
2 morti in Liguria
6 morti in Toscana

Questi sono i dati delle regioni con il maggior numero di contagi.

Inspiegabile il tasso di mortalità cosi differente da regione a regione;per dire,in Lombardia è del 9.1% come in Emilia,in Veneto è del 2.9%,nelle Marche 4%,in Toscana 1%

Frutto solo delle emergenze nelle terapie intensive?


----------



## Ringhio8 (15 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunque, già da gennaio non vi era il minimo dubbio che stessimo andando verso un disastro epocale. L’unica soluzione, ad oggi, è sperare in un colpo di culo inatteso. Non vedo altre soluzioni praticabili. In particolare con questi disgraziati traditori della patria su posti di comando.



Sta cosa durerà MESI, altro che 3 aprile. senza contare tutte le conseguenze che ci saranno dopo.... mi vien da piangere


----------



## Manue (15 Marzo 2020)

Appena sentito che i primi risultati di decremento dovremmo averlo il prox weekend...
Speriamo...

Oggi nel parco sotto casa c’era la polizia, 
incredibile che la gente ancora esce, diranno pure che escono gruppo familiari e quindi stare a casa o al parco non cambia,
ma fanno in tanti questo ragionamento e spesso si incrociano camminando!
Sono dei pazzi!!!

Ci vorrebbe un cecchino dal tetto, mi spiace dirlo,
ma non ne posso più. 

In più, 8 ragazzini che allegramente giocavano in bici, 
ma dico, i genitori???


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Marzo 2020)

Ho letto che il picco di morti di oggi in Italia è il peggior dato di sempre a livello mondiale, anche rispetto a quelli quotidiani cinesi nel momento di crisi.
Non so se sia un dato veritiero oppure no.


----------



## Ringhio8 (15 Marzo 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ho letto che il picco di morti di oggi in Italia è il peggior dato di sempre a livello mondiale, anche rispetto a quelli quotidiani cinesi nel momento di crisi.
> Non so se sia un dato veritiero oppure no.



Sono sempre più convinto che sia una guerra batteriologica da parte dei mangiatopi. Solo così i loro numeri avrebbero senso.


----------



## Tobi (15 Marzo 2020)

il ministro inglese l'ha detto senza peli sulla lingua. Se muoiono i vecchi è un vantaggio economico


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Marzo 2020)

Tobi ha scritto:


> il ministro inglese l'ha detto senza peli sulla lingua. Se muoiono i vecchi è un vantaggio economico



Ci sono i governi che lo dicono esplicitamente e quelli che lo pensano senza dirlo.
Nel frattempo in Italia i vecchi stanno cadendo come mosche.


----------



## mabadi (15 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come comunicato da Borrelli, nel bollettino di guerra giornaliero, i contagi totali da coronavirus in Italia sono a quota 20603. I morti, solo ieri, ben 368.in totale 1809 morti. I guariti 2335 totali.



e 2.000.000 di asintomatici


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (15 Marzo 2020)

Il tasso di mortalità qui da noi è assurdo, insensato.


----------



## mabadi (15 Marzo 2020)

la percentuale di morti indica anche l'efficienza delle misure prese e la "salute" del SSN.
Gli altri Stati EU come sono messi a percentuali?
Qualora dovessimo avere la percentuale più alta sarebbe inutile trovare scuse o altro, la causa è la gestione della Protezione Civile (Un Ente che non ha mezzi, strutture, che si basa moto sui volontari, ecc) e del SSN allo sfascio da 20 anni.


----------



## Tobi (15 Marzo 2020)

molti l'avevano detto qui dentro, i veri numeri li sapremo sulla nostra pelle. E' cosi è stato.
In questo forum sembriamo dei geni in confronto a certi personaggi pubblici. boh


----------



## Albijol (15 Marzo 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Il tasso di mortalità qui da noi è assurdo, insensato.



visto che fanno il tampone quando hai i polmoni compromessi...il dato tanto assurdo non è


----------



## mabadi (15 Marzo 2020)

Wetter ha scritto:


> 252 morti in Lombardia
> 43 morti in Emilia Romagna
> 8 morti in Veneto
> 10 morti nella Marche
> ...



Vicino alla costa si riduce, nelle zone interne è peggio.
Può dipendere dal clima o da come si sta diffondendo il contagio.
Credo che in Emilia Romagna il numero maggiore sia a Piacenza.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Marzo 2020)

mabadi ha scritto:


> Vicino alla costa si riduce, nelle zone interne è peggio.
> Può dipendere dal clima o da come si sta diffondendo il contagio.
> Credo che in Emilia Romagna il numero maggiore sia a Piacenza.



Sì ma qui gli esperti dicono che lentamente si sposterà verso est.
Cosa a cui non credo molto, perché anche oggi a Piacenza carneficina.


----------



## __king george__ (15 Marzo 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> 3590.
> 
> Ripeto ancora che il numero da guardare è quello dei casi totali, non quello dei contagi attuali.
> 
> Se voi andate a vedere i bollettini che riporta anche la stessa organizzazione mondiale della sanità sul suo sito con qualche giorno di ritardo loro usano i casi totali.



vero..ma credo che il dato più importante sia quello giornaliero dei contagi...io mi concentro più che altro su quello...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Marzo 2020)

Mi è arrivata la notizia di una mia amica, 42 anni, che ha tosse secca e 39,5 di febbre da tre giorni.
E non le fanno il tampone né la vogliono in ospedale perché... perché per ora riesce a respirare.

Poi ci si sorprende del dato di mortalità...


----------



## __king george__ (15 Marzo 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mi è arrivata la notizia di una mia amica, 42 anni, che ha tosse secca e 39,5 di febbre da tre giorni.
> E non le fanno il tampone né la vogliono in ospedale perché... perché per ora riesce a respirare.
> 
> Poi ci si sorprende del dato di mortalità...



questa è una direttiva arrivata dopo che eravamo additati da tutto il mondo...anche gli altri paesi sicuramente hanno molto più contagiati di quelli dichiarati ma "tamponano" poco…

se tutti fossero/fossimo onesti sarebbe meglio...ma in tempi di "guerra economica globale" non c'è da stupirsi


----------



## mabadi (15 Marzo 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mi è arrivata la notizia di una mia amica, 42 anni, che ha tosse secca e 39,5 di febbre da tre giorni.
> E non le fanno il tampone né la vogliono in ospedale perché... perché per ora riesce a respirare.
> 
> Poi ci si sorprende del dato di mortalità...



Scandalosi. Poi arrivano in ospedale che è tardi.
Assassini tutti, come stanno.


Comunque l'idea della nave da crociera allestita ad ospedale non era di certo male ed ha un vantaggio: la facoltà di spostarsi e di poter essere utilizzata ovunque per qualsiasi emergenza.


----------



## markjordan (15 Marzo 2020)

un amico positivo , dall'ospedale lo rimandano a casa 2 volte ma i parenti ? nessun test
ma cosa fermiamo cosi' ?
senza test x beccare gli asintomatici e senza mascherine batteremo il virus col metro , in un paio di anni


----------



## pazzomania (15 Marzo 2020)

Albijol ha scritto:


> visto che fanno il tampone quando hai i polmoni compromessi...il dato tanto assurdo non è





Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mi è arrivata la notizia di una mia amica, 42 anni, che ha tosse secca e 39,5 di febbre da tre giorni.
> E non le fanno il tampone né la vogliono in ospedale perché... perché per ora riesce a respirare.
> 
> Poi ci si sorprende del dato di mortalità...



Semplice quanto drammatico, è come dite.


----------



## admin (15 Marzo 2020)

Tobi ha scritto:


> molti l'avevano detto qui dentro, i veri numeri li sapremo sulla nostra pelle. E' cosi è stato.
> In questo forum sembriamo dei geni in confronto a certi personaggi pubblici. boh



Ma qualcuno credeva davvero ai numeri farlocchi cinesi? Tutto ciò che arriva dalla Cina è fake.


----------



## Raryof (15 Marzo 2020)

markjordan ha scritto:


> un amico positivo , dall'ospedale lo rimandano a casa 2 volte ma i parenti ? nessun test
> ma cosa fermiamo cosi' ?
> senza test x beccare gli asintomatici e senza mascherine batteremo il virus col metro , in un paio di anni



I parenti dovrebbero mettersi in quarantena, anzi, in ultraquarantena.
Bisogna capire una cosa, siamo tutti possibili untori e quindi bisogna agire come tali, mettersi in quarantena e aspettare che il virus, nel caso, si manifesti, soprattutto se asintomatici.
E' così difficile capirlo o bisogna per forza prendersela con qualcuno che non ci corre dietro per farci un tampone?


----------



## markjordan (15 Marzo 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> I parenti dovrebbero mettersi in quarantena, anzi, in ultraquarantena.
> Bisogna capire una cosa, siamo tutti possibili untori e quindi bisogna agire come tali, mettersi in quarantena e aspettare che il virus, nel caso, si manifesti, soprattutto se asintomatici.
> E' così difficile capirlo o bisogna per forza prendersela con qualcuno che non ci corre dietro per farci un tampone?


l'italiano medio non funziona cosi'

oggi hanno chiuso le spiagge , si riunivano a gruppetti 
e' avvilente


----------



## ispanicojon7 (15 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come comunicato da Borrelli, nel bollettino di guerra giornaliero, i contagi totali da coronavirus in Italia sono a quota 20603. I morti, solo ieri, ben 368.in totale 1809 morti. I guariti 2335 totali.



Numeri drammatici , speriamo di vedere nella prossima settimana netti cambiamenti 
Il presidente dell'ISS Silvio Brusaferro a chi gli chiedeva se fosse necessario *aumentare il numero di tamponi* da effettuare sulla popolazione risponde "Stiamo alle regole dell'Oms"
Mi sembra ovvio , visto che stanno avendo grandi risultati ..


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (15 Marzo 2020)

+3.590 nuovi contagi oggi, nuovo record, ma me l'aspettavo. Purtroppo penso che tra domani e mercoledì potremmo vedere un picco degli aumenti, magari anche oltre i +4.000 o i +5000 al giorno, ma verso fine settimana dovremmo cominciare a vedere un discesa di questa crescita, abbastanza repentina. Speriamo bene. Forza e coraggio a tutti


----------



## Raryof (15 Marzo 2020)

markjordan ha scritto:


> l'italiano medio non funziona cosi'
> 
> oggi hanno chiuso le spiagge , si riunivano a gruppetti
> e' avvilente



E c'è gente che odiava Mussolini... quando lui aveva capito perfettamente cosa fare: bastonare.
Eppure cosa siamo diventati oggi? il contrario di quello che si stava costruendo in quegli anni in cui l'Italia entrò in guerra stupidamente, è un mondo fatto apposta per i furbi, i femministi, i gay, i radical chic, i tuttologi, queste sono le basi su cui si sostiene tutto il sistema oggi e se quelle sono le basi non mi sorprende che alla gente non freghi nulla di nulla, è un sistema marcio, permissivo, trasgressivo, ci sono vizi che non si arrestano in 10 giorni quindi chi dovrà beccarsi questo virus se lo beccherà e poi, solo poi, quando ci saranno cifre da bomba atomica appena schiantata al suolo forse il 90% riuscirà a rigare un po' più dritto, chissà.


----------



## markjordan (15 Marzo 2020)

1


----------



## pazzomania (15 Marzo 2020)

markjordan ha scritto:


> ma possibile che l'italiano infranga sempre regole giuste e obbedisca sempre a regole sbagliate e imposte da altri ?
> ue e pure l'oms ora
> mi sa che ci meritiamo il disastro
> 
> surclasseremo la cina , altroche' secondi



Io capisco le polemiche, ma a parte che in Cina i numeri saranno delle cinesate come tutto il resto che fanno.

Detto questo, in Italia hanno chiuso qualcosina da soltanto 7 giorni, che si pretende? La luna? 

L' Italia è il paese dove si pretende di estirpare un virus invisibile in 7 giorni ma al tempo stesso se vuoi o anche solo pensi di chiudere tutto sei un *******.


----------



## markjordan (15 Marzo 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Io capisco le polemiche, ma a parte che in Cina i numeri saranno delle cinesate come tutto il resto che fanno.
> 
> Detto questo, in Italia hanno chiuso qualcosina da soltanto 7 giorni, che si pretende? La luna?
> 
> L' Italia è il paese dove si pretende di estirpare un virus invisibile in 7 giorni ma al tempo stesso se vuoi o anche solo pensi di chiudere tutto sei un *******.


era solo un'amara previsione che avevo cancellato x non portare male , ma i dati saranno quelli cina fake o no , e l'iran pure


----------



## fabri47 (15 Marzo 2020)

*Il dottor Giuseppe Remuzzi, direttore dell'istituto Mario ***** di Bergamo, in collegamento da Giletti a Non è l'Arena: "Il virus gira dall'autunno circa in Italia. Già a settembre c'erano casi di polmonite gravi".*


----------



## markjordan (15 Marzo 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Il dottor Giuseppe Remuzzi, direttore dell'istituto Mario ***** di Bergamo, in collegamento da Giletti a Non è l'Arena: "Il virus gira dall'autunno circa in Italia. Già a settembre c'erano casi di polmonite gravi".*


c'erano anche 2000 anni fa , ma che voddi' ?
e qui chiudo


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (15 Marzo 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> +3.590 nuovi contagi oggi, nuovo record, ma me l'aspettavo. Purtroppo penso che tra domani e mercoledì potremmo vedere un picco degli aumenti, magari anche oltre i +4.000 o i +5000 al giorno, ma verso fine settimana dovremmo cominciare a vedere un discesa di questa crescita, abbastanza repentina. Speriamo bene. Forza e coraggio a tutti



Dovrà necessariamente vedersi una decrescita, impensabile che non succeda, anche perché vorrebbe dire che questo virus è inarrestabile o che in Italia ne abbiamo beccato una versione più evoluta o potente, ma non voglio nemmeno pensare a questa eventualità.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Marzo 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Dovrà necessariamente vedersi una decrescita, impensabile che non succeda, anche perché vorrebbe dire che questo virus è inarrestabile o che* in Italia ne abbiamo beccato una versione più evoluta o potente*, ma non voglio nemmeno pensare a questa eventualità.



Io sulla tua seconda ipotesi comincio a farci qualche pensiero.
Per ora l'ipotesi è nettamente smentita dagli esperti, ma sono tante le dichiarazioni che in questi mesi sono state riviste con il passare del tempo..


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (15 Marzo 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Io sulla tua seconda ipotesi comincio ad avere qualche pensiero.
> Per ora l'ipotesi è nettamente smentita dagli esperti, ma sono tante le dichiarazioni che in questi mesi sono state riviste con il passare del tempo..



Il dubbio mi è venuto sia per la violenza con la quale si propaga il contagio in Italia sia per il tasso di mortalità. E non me la vengano a menare con la storia del paese di vecchi perché la Germania ha una popolazione vecchia come la nostra.

Se non dovesse vedersi una netta decrescita nemmeno con queste misure poi i miei dubbi riguardanti l’idea che qui stia circolando una versione del Covid-19 peggiore di quella standard aumenterebbero ulteriormente.

Adesso però voglio pensare che non ci sia nulla di tutto questo perché c’è già abbastanza negatività nell’aria, non ne serve di ulteriore.


----------



## markjordan (15 Marzo 2020)

correggo , il mio amico e' negativo ma deve fare un'altro test fra due giorni perche' andare in ospedale e' rischioso


----------



## vota DC (15 Marzo 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Oggi boom di morti, eppure posti in TI ce ne sono ancora.
> 
> Mancano le ambulanze per il trasporto? Boh.
> 
> ...


Semplicemente i vecchi non over 90 (quindi 70-80) cominciano a cedere stando in terapia intensiva, dopo i giovani. Un boom dovuto a esaurimento di posti sarebbe molto più grande e improvviso.


----------



## Milo (15 Marzo 2020)

Speriamo il picco arrivi prima possibile per dare inizio alla discesa, in giro vedo più responsabilità, ma non ho idea di quanto tornerà tutto alla normalità...


----------



## Mika (15 Marzo 2020)

Milo ha scritto:


> Speriamo il picco arrivi prima possibile per dare inizio alla discesa, in giro vedo più responsabilità, ma non ho idea di quanto tornerà tutto alla normalità...



Quando tornerà tutto alla normalità o si cambia registro in Italia o non si cambierà mai nulla in questo paese.


----------



## Andris (15 Marzo 2020)

dovremmo essere vicini al picco nella prossima settimana per poi calare sempre più fino ad aprile,così dicevano i famosi modelli matematici su cui si basa il governo.
il 18-19 marzo era visto come il massimo della tragedia con ben 4500 contagiati in un giorno,quindi metà della settimana prossima


p.s.

salvini aveva detto tre giorni fa di questo passo mille morti entro la fine della settimana,siamo quasi al doppio


----------



## Manue (16 Marzo 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> dovremmo essere vicini al picco nella prossima settimana per poi calare sempre più fino ad aprile,così dicevano i famosi modelli matematici su cui si basa il governo.
> il 18-19 marzo era visto come il massimo della tragedia con ben 4500 contagiati in un giorno,quindi metà della settimana prossima
> 
> 
> ...



Gallera in serata ha dichiarato che dal prox weekend, secondo gli esperti, 
dovrebbe iniziare la fase calante


----------



## tifosa asRoma (16 Marzo 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mi è arrivata la notizia di una mia amica, 42 anni, che ha tosse secca e 39,5 di febbre da tre giorni.
> E non le fanno il tampone né la vogliono in ospedale perché... perché per ora riesce a respirare.
> 
> Poi ci si sorprende del dato di mortalità...



Posso confermare, stessa cosa mia amica 33enne, zona Roma


----------



## tifosa asRoma (16 Marzo 2020)

markjordan ha scritto:


> c'erano anche 2000 anni fa , ma che voddi' ?
> e qui chiudo



Ha detto che c'erano casi di polmonite strana, non come quelle che ci sono normalmente.


----------



## Milanforever26 (16 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come comunicato da Borrelli, nel bollettino di guerra giornaliero, i contagi totali da coronavirus in Italia sono a quota 20603. I morti, solo ieri, ben 368.in totale 1809 morti. I guariti 2335 totali.



Comunque io penso una cosa, i dati sulla mortalità in TUTTO IL MONDO sono decisamente inferiori dei nostri...allora qua o siamo gli unici che danno i dati veri, oppure siamo gli unici che contano i morti anche con altre 2-3 patologie..

Alla fine siamo solo noi con questi dati, troverei corretto adeguarsi al modello che stanno applicando tutti


----------



## pazzomania (16 Marzo 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Comunque io penso una cosa, i dati sulla mortalità in TUTTO IL MONDO sono decisamente inferiori dei nostri...allora qua o siamo gli unici che danno i dati veri, oppure siamo gli unici che contano i morti anche con altre 2-3 patologie..
> 
> Alla fine siamo solo noi con questi dati, troverei corretto adeguarsi al modello che stanno applicando tutti



Come già discusso, inutile guardare troppo alle percentuali.

Tra chi tampona solo i gravi, chi non tampona affatto, chi da numeri veri, chi divide tra PER e CON coronavirus.

Anche perchè serve comunque a poco, chi conta è chi muore purtroppo e il limite del sistema sanitario, a prescindere dai numeri e dalle statistiche


----------



## Milanforever26 (16 Marzo 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Come già discusso, inutile guardare troppo alle percentuali.
> 
> Tra chi tampona solo i gravi, chi non tampona affatto, chi da numeri veri, chi divide tra PER e CON coronavirus.
> 
> Anche perchè serve comunque a poco, chi conta è chi muore purtroppo e il limite del sistema sanitario, a prescindere dai numeri e dalle statistiche



Si vero..però non dobbiamo nemmeno passare per i pestilenziali mondiali..anche se mi pare ora questa percezione stia scemando..


----------



## pazzomania (16 Marzo 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si vero..però non dobbiamo nemmeno passare per i pestilenziali mondiali..anche se mi pare ora questa percezione stia scemando..



Ma si, chiunque con un QI superiore ad 1 nel mondo spero l' abbia capito....


----------



## Davidoff (16 Marzo 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Comunque io penso una cosa, i dati sulla mortalità in TUTTO IL MONDO sono decisamente inferiori dei nostri...allora qua o siamo gli unici che danno i dati veri, oppure siamo gli unici che contano i morti anche con altre 2-3 patologie..
> 
> Alla fine siamo solo noi con questi dati, troverei corretto adeguarsi al modello che stanno applicando tutti



Noi contiamo pure i terminali o quelli con 2-3 patologie gravi, in pratica invece che i morti "da coronavirus" contiamo i morti "con coronavirus", per questo abbiamo percentuali molto più elevate. Siamo i soliti geni in pratica.


----------



## Solo (16 Marzo 2020)

Uno dei problemi della mortalità nel nostro caso è che il virus sta colpendo in particolare pazienti anziani, che sono più a rischio.


----------



## Milanforever26 (16 Marzo 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma si, chiunque con un QI superiore ad 1 nel mondo spero l' abbia capito....



Non ci giurerei...


----------



## Wetter (16 Marzo 2020)

Intanto il governatore della Lombardia Attilio Fontana ha appena dichiarato che oggi è il primo giorno in cui si vede un'inversione di tendenza nei contagi,non c'è più quella crescita esponenziale dei giorni scorsi.

Speriamo che sia il primo segnale positivo.


----------



## pazzomania (16 Marzo 2020)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Intanto il governatore della Lombardia Attilio Fontana ha appena dichiarato che oggi è il primo giorno in cui si vede un'inversione di tendenza nei contagi,non c'è più quella crescita esponenziale dei giorni scorsi.
> 
> Speriamo che sia il primo segnale positivo.



Ci mancherebbe! se non funzionassero i domiciliari saremmo nella mer..a,


----------



## Solo (16 Marzo 2020)

In Cina hanno provato a togliere il lockdowon a due città nella provincia dell'Hubei...

Passato un giorno e hanno richiuso tutto.


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Marzo 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> In Cina hanno provato a togliere il lockdowon a due città nella provincia dell'Hubei...
> 
> Passato un giorno e hanno richiuso tutto.



Bruttissimo segno.


----------



## Solo (16 Marzo 2020)

I filmati live alla frontiera franco-tedesca mostrano la polizia che ferma e controlla le auto. 

Senza mascherine.


----------



## pazzomania (16 Marzo 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> In Cina hanno provato a togliere il lockdowon a due città nella provincia dell'Hubei...
> 
> Passato un giorno e hanno richiuso tutto.



Eh, è questo il problema. Basta un singolo caso "libero", per far partire la giostra.

Io avrei un' idea, ma conto meno di zero.

Passare questa fase di quarantena, in modo da abbassare drasticamente la curva di contagi.

Dopodichè chiudere una regione alla volta, TOTALMENTE, per 15 giorni, fino all' azzeramento totale di casi.

In modo da non impattare totalmente sulla filiera produttiva, anche se chiudere Veneto e Lombardia sarebbe bello tosto.

E' solo una mia malsana idea.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Marzo 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Comunque io penso una cosa, i dati sulla mortalità in TUTTO IL MONDO sono decisamente inferiori dei nostri...allora qua o siamo gli unici che danno i dati veri, oppure siamo gli unici che contano i morti anche con altre 2-3 patologie..
> 
> Alla fine siamo solo noi con questi dati, troverei corretto adeguarsi al modello che stanno applicando tutti



Ci sono dei fattori che cambiano delle volte anche da paese a paese.
Anche per questo aspetto con curiosità dati da altri paesi.


----------



## Andris (16 Marzo 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> In Cina hanno provato a togliere il lockdowon a due città nella provincia dell'Hubei...
> 
> Passato un giorno e hanno richiuso tutto.



lo immaginavano pure loro,infatti dicevano dal 31 marzo riaprire le attività regolari.
comunque avevano già preso due settimane di controlli


----------



## Andris (16 Marzo 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Uno dei problemi della mortalità nel nostro caso è che il virus sta colpendo in particolare pazienti anziani, che sono più a rischio.
> 
> [FONT=&]
> 
> ...



interessante che in Corea colpisce molto più i giovani,a questo punto però nasce un interrogativo:

è dovuto al loro approccio di tamponi a tappeto e quindi i giovani sono la categoria più asintomatica di tutti ?


----------



## Wetter (16 Marzo 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> In Cina hanno provato a togliere il lockdowon a due città nella provincia dell'Hubei...
> 
> Passato un giorno e hanno richiuso tutto.



Leggendo i dati dei nuovi contagi però non vedo grossi salti in avanti,leggo 36 nuovi casi in Cina,poi bisogna vedere quanti di questi siano contagi "di ritorno" e quanti autoctoni...


----------



## Zanc9 (16 Marzo 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> interessante che in Corea colpisce molto più i giovani,a questo punto però nasce un interrogativo:
> 
> è dovuto al loro approccio di tamponi a tappeto e quindi i giovani sono la categoria più asintomatica di tutti ?



Sì, ho letto un articolo ieri che sosteneva proprio questa tesi. I dati relativi all'immagine sono troppo discrepanti, qua non si fa tampone a chi non ha sintomi mentre in corea è stato fatto. La differenza è tutta lì


----------



## Andris (16 Marzo 2020)

Zanc9 ha scritto:


> Sì, ho letto un articolo ieri che sosteneva proprio questa tesi. I dati relativi all'immagine sono troppo discrepanti, qua non si fa tampone a chi non ha sintomi mentre in corea è stato fatto. La differenza è tutta lì



e quindi poi fanno stare in quarantena anche tutti gli asintomatici ?


----------



## Zanc9 (16 Marzo 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> e quindi poi fanno stare in quarantena anche tutti gli asintomatici ?



Non lo so sinceramente, ma sarebbe la cosa giusta da fare se anche gli asintomatici fossero contagiosi. L'articolo parlava solo delle percentuali dei positivi con l'immagine di prima


----------



## Solo (16 Marzo 2020)

Intanto domani il parlamento inglese discuterà di.......


*Rullo di tamburi*


L'applicazione del Var nel calcio e l'impatto sul numero di presenze di tifosi sugli spalti.


(La fonte è il profilo twitter ufficiale della House of Commons. [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] ma visto che non si può linkare nulla, almeno puoi attivare l'opzione di vbulletin per incorporare i tweet nei post?)


----------



## Solo (16 Marzo 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> interessante che in Corea colpisce molto più i giovani,a questo punto però nasce un interrogativo:
> 
> è dovuto al loro approccio di tamponi a tappeto e quindi i giovani sono la categoria più asintomatica di tutti ?


La differenza demografica è un fattore importante. In Corea la popolazione è più giovane di noi. 







E poi loro fanno bollettini due volte al giorno, hanno app che mandano notifiche se ci sono nuovi casi nella tua area, tracciano i movimenti di tutti i contagiati per rintracciare i possibili infetti, isolano i malati non gravi in apposite strutture (non a casa propria, per dio!) Insomma, hanno un approccio proattivo, non reattivo.


----------



## danjr (16 Marzo 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> e quindi poi fanno stare in quarantena anche tutti gli asintomatici ?



Sarebbe la mossa vincente far stare in quarantena gli asintomatici, visto che uno con polmonite, febbre a 40 e difficoltà respiratorie (i sintomi che devi avere da noi per il tampone) difficilmente girerà l'italia


----------

